# [SOLVED] Laptop screen flickering



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Dell N5040 laptop.

The screen flickers and goes white whilst it is being adjusted. I managed to get the screen off as i thought that the video connector would be loose, i pulled the connector out and re-connected it but i still have the flickering.

I defiantly think it's a connection problem.

What other connections could cause the screen to flicker?

Thanks.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

Here are some pictures of the screen:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

Hello,

Check the cable for any damage especially around the hinges.

It is also possible that the LCD is faulty.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

I can't see any damage around the hinges.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

On some laptops the cable can become damaged from opening and closing the lid although not sure if Dell are susceptible to this, but straight thin horizontal black lines are indicative of the Inverter failing - or it could still be the cable.

*Edit...*Have you tried gently squeezing the screen at the lower right corner to see if there's any change in the display - this is usually where the hinge switch is located.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

The screen changes when i squeeze along the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

Sounds like it could be the cable which I think you'll be able to get on ebay or Amazon and is always a good starting point.

Did the display change for the better or just a variation of what you already have ?


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

It changed for the better.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

Check the ribbon cable that connects the mobo to the screen for damage - may show as a crimp or indentation and comes from opening and closing the lid.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

I can't see any damage at all.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

You may not be able to see any physical damage.

I would suggest starting with the cable and if you still have issue replace the LCD screen.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

Ok, thanks.

What is the name of the cable so i can search it on Ebay or Amazon?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

LVDS Cable, LCD Video cable, or similar. I believe the Dell part number for that model is 5WXP2

Dell Inspiron M5040 LCD Video Cable 5WXP2 | eBay


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

It's a LCD Ribbon cable, but with the laptop semi-stripped down and just powered up with the battery - run your fingers along the cable to see if you can replicate the change when you squeezed the screen.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

One of these?

DELL INSPIRON N5040 N5050 M5040 V1540 LAPTOP SCREEN LCD VIDEO DISPLAY CABLE | eBay


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

That's it.

*Edit....*Have you seen my last post ?


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

Thanks. Yes it does the same thing when i squeeze on the video cable.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

That would probably confirm that it was the cable which is a lot better than having to replace the Inverter.

Wonder why they're cheaper in the UK than the States as I've seen them advertised for ~$30.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

Actually, i have just found out that the screen flickers when i press the screen and release.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen flickering*

For people who might have this problem in the future:

I swapped the LCD video cable and it didn't work. So, i bought a new screen, swapped it with the old screen and it worked.

So the screen was the problem.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for posting your fix as I'm sure this will help someone in the future.


----------

